# Lab Grade Hydrometer



## clight385 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just picked up a Lab Grade Hydrometer .980-1.020
Why didn't i get one sooner..
My tripple scale was so hard to get an exact number. I might now have to get the other 2 sizes. Thinking i might get by with just the 1.060-1.130
for the upper end and the .980-1.020 for the lower and use the tripple scale for the middle. Anyone see a use for a 1.000-1.070???
Chuck


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like you've got it figured out, but personally I don't feel like I need to get that exact a number.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 19, 2012)

I Haven't bothered with the finer scale hydrometers for a couple of reasons...I figure they're just as breakable as a regular hydrometer, and the exact reading isn't that important to me.

But if I did want the finer scale hydrometers, I'd want to cover .980 to 1.010 approx, and 1.080 to 1.110 approx. I don't see a real need for the middle.

If you're buying these because of readability issues (ie you were eyeglasses), then you would probably want to cover the entire spectrum.

Steve


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2012)

_"...and the exact reading isn't that important to me."_

I agree with you, Steve. Your comment reminds me of a fellow that worked with early in my career whose son was a commercial airline pilot. He was always bringing back items from "overseas" that were "better than enything we could get in the States." One day he came in with a watch from Germany and said to me, "See this watch? It loses 1/8 of a second every 6 month and I set it to the National Observatory time. I can get you one for $175." (BTW, that was my weekly salary at the time.) Pointing to my watch, I said to him, "Ed, see this watch, I paid $5.67 for it in the PX. (It was a Timex and I remember the price because it was a sequence.) It loses about 3 minutes every day but every morning, I get up, set it and wind it. I just want to know if it is about quarter to four or quarter to five."

Kind of the same thing with the hydromter.


----------



## clight385 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply’s, I was only really interested in the start and finish SG and not really concerned with what was going on in the middle as long as it kept going down.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm concerned about the middle readings for racking into the secondary fermenter or for adding nutrients.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 20, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I'm concerned about the middle readings for racking into the secondary fermenter or for adding nutrients.


Sure but do you need a fine scale hydrometer to make sure that you do it at 1.040 instead of 1.041? You just want to know that it's close to right.

Heck most people will be asleep or at work when the wine hits the exact right point, ie it will happen at 2am while asleep, or 2pm while at work, rather than 7pm when you can actually do some wine work.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Steve, I am using mostly Brix hydrometers. It really does help to have close reading instruments but you're forgetting about another feature...and thats the cool factor of all those hydrometers sitting in the rack in front of you. LOL I really do use most of them. The only one that I never use is the floating themometer. I either use my laser one or ph meter for this.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 20, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve, I am using mostly Brix hydrometers. It really does help to have close reading instruments but you're forgetting about another feature...and thats the cool factor of all those hydrometers sitting in the rack in front of you. LOL I really do use most of them. The only one that I never use is the floating themometer. I either use my laser one or ph meter for this.


Hope you don't knock that rack helter-skelter.

BTW, do these extra precise readings make the wine taste better?

Cause, IMO, that's the bottom line.

Steve


----------



## tonyt (Dec 20, 2012)

As I stated in a previous thread I have one and love the easy read. I have two tripple scale and the finishing hydrometer. I always had the two tripples in case one broke and couldnt pass up the easy read finishing one. I do have poor eyesight and this makes reading SG quite easy. Let's face it many of us have far more equipment and supplies than we need. At least I do.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Hope you don't knock that rack helter-skelter.
> 
> BTW, do these extra precise readings make the wine taste better?
> 
> ...


 
You're not kidding on knocking them over, at $15-$20 each. 

Does it make my wine taste better...well it's my constitutional right to have a rack that holds 15 hydrometers vs only 3. I realize it's a bit excessive but it's fun out in the wine (shooting) range when I'm picking off carboys. LMAO, Steve I know you're not going to let me get the last word in here and we both know the answer!


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2012)

Wolf, did you get it at presque isle? When u said you want to know when to add nutrients are u talking primarily about dap bc anything else i just add when adding yeast?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2012)

I do get them there. When the ferment gets between 10-15 brix I add fermaid at a rate of 1.25 grams per gallon. I use Goferm with the yeast starter.


----------



## clight385 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just picked up one for a toy and really liked it and wanted to see what others used. Do you really need it, i don't think so, but it's really easy to read, good or bad eye sight. I got mine from Northern Brew my local shop said all they carry was the tripple scale. I would think you could also use it for back sweetening.
Chuck


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you wait for the lower brix bc the yeast have multiplied and there is less sugar (food)?


----------

